
Show HN: Canny – The easiest way to collect and manage feedback - a13n
https://canny.io
======
captLonestar
By looking at the home page, I'm unable to tell how you are collecting
feedback in a usable way for the client. My suggestion is to explain in a few
sentences how exactly it works and why that process is good for the client.
What does it look like when it gets back to the paying customers. There are
too many questions left unanswered, but should be within you landing page,
about us, contact, and maybe a "start here" page. Adding additional basic
pages gives you more space to sell the value you're offering. After I finished
the landing page, I had no where else to go for more info and didn't really
want to try it out.

